# New domain name



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jun 26, 2010)

hello

how do i create a free domain name over internet and host web pages.

also how to forward port over router (with admin rights)

pl. provide links to tutorial

thx in adv.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jul 3, 2010)

webmasters / digitians please... help!!!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 6, 2010)

1. www.co.cc, Free Web Hosting With cPanel and No Ads
2. PortForward.com - Port Forwarding Guides Listed by Manufacturer and Model


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jul 6, 2010)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> 1. www.co.cc, Free Web Hosting With cPanel and No Ads
> 2. PortForward.com - Port Forwarding Guides Listed by Manufacturer and Model



^^ thanks 4 the efforts. i might tell you that::

co.cc is a service of redirecting original urls, making them shorter. it will not work without original url

rest of the two links were a great help. i will forward the port but not with this connection.

cPanel is a great site.

thanx again greatly appreciated


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 6, 2010)

co.cc actually provides free sub-domains. dot.tk will give you a true free domain name but with .tk in the end. You can then re-direct this domain to your site on webs.com which provides excellent tools and other facilities to host a good site...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 7, 2010)

lolwut?

co.cc is not a URL redirector... it offers a free domain(actually, subdomain, but still)

"Get Free .Co.CC Domain name No Ads
Co.CC supports for CNAME, A, MX, NS ,TXT records!"


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jul 7, 2010)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> co.cc is not a URL redirector... it offers a free domain(*actually, subdomain*, but still)



see u urself pointed it out...

but anyways i now have my site hosted, thanks to u .


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 8, 2010)

it's still NOT a url redirector...


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jul 8, 2010)

ok ... ok ..

cool man.. I got that wrong in the first place  ..ok..

i understand both of you @dheeraj_kumar  & @gagan007

i got what i wanted.. 
anyways this is also good (not too good)   Free ASP.NET 4.0 web hosting with SQL Server 2008 express

I request not to post any more on this thread.... unless somebody has a way more good point..


----------

